# Amor te Vieta Dec 11 1919 Mila



## j.frinzi14 (1 mo ago)

B.Gigli 1919 Cd Naxos 8.11026
I can’t find if my suggestion to play this made it to that Amor te Vieta contest w Corelli Bjorling and Gigli. The opera person put in a 1940 Gigli to replace a later one but the 1919 one is really a treasure. If someone reads this try forwarding to the voting site.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

j.frinzi14 said:


> B.Gigli 1919 Cd Naxos 8.11026
> I can’t find if my suggestion to play this made it to that Amor te Vieta contest w Corelli Bjorling and Gigli. The opera person put in a 1940 Gigli to replace a later one but the 1919 one is really a treasure. If someone reads this try forwarding to the voting site.


I didn't know he recorded so early. It is too late now to do anything about it as we have already voted for him.. Next time if you see I have just started with round one of a contest you might persuade me to make a change of contestants.


----------



## j.frinzi14 (1 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I didn't know he recorded so early. It is too late now to do anything about it as we have already voted for him.. Next time if you see I have just started with round one of a contest you might persuade me to make a change of contestants.


No drama for your mama. You should hear it even without voter fraud it’s pretty good.I enjoyed all of them except we don’t play the Pav . no disrepect to those that do.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

j.frinzi14 said:


> No drama for your mama. You should hear it even without voter fraud it’s pretty good.I enjoyed all of them except we don’t play the Pav . no disrepect to those that do.


I hope you post more. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

j.frinzi14 said:


> No drama for your mama. You should hear it even without voter fraud it’s pretty good.I enjoyed all of them except we don’t play the Pav . no disrepect to those that do.


I can't edit anymore. I was going to say if you want me to consider a certain aria it needs to be a Youtube link for me to be able to use it.


----------



## j.frinzi14 (1 mo ago)

j.frinzi14 said:


> No drama for your mama. You should hear it even without voter fraud it’s pretty good.I enjoyed all of them except we don’t play the Pav . no disrepect to those that do.





j.frinzi14 said:


> B.Gigli 1919 Cd Naxos 8.11026
> I can’t find if my suggestion to play this made it to that Amor te Vieta contest w Corelli Bjorling and Gigli. The opera person put in a 1940 Gigli to replace a later one but the 1919 one is really a treasure. If someone reads this try forwarding to the voting site.


----------



## j.frinzi14 (1 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I can't edit anymore. I was going to say if you want me to consider a certain aria it needs to be a Youtube link for me to be able to use it. I don't have any CD's.


----------



## Zorro1313 (1 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I hope you post more. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Zorro1313 (1 mo ago)

You as well.


----------



## j.frinzi14 (1 mo ago)

Zorro1313 said:


> You as well.





Zorro1313 said:


> You as well.


I tried to post that 1919 Milan Amore te Vieta from my cd but I think it was too long but it is on you tube I’m like an Amish when it comes to the computer but if you look a little it’s there.


----------

